# Swim bladder on beta



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

My beta can't swim down! he's be attempting to for the past hour and he keeps floating right to the top. 
Anything I can do? or just wait it out.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this pretty much sums it up: Bettas * Fish Illness: Swim Bladder Disorder and Constipation


----------

